# March 2021 Ottawa Security Conference



## Journeyman (2 Feb 2021)

This year's CDAI Ottawa Conference theme of "Securing Democracy and Sovereignty against a Thousand Cuts" is DEFINITELY timely!  

Discount registration is available via Early-bird (for a few more days), DND/CAF, or student.  https://cdainstitute.ca/ottawa-conference-2021… 


https://twitter.com/RobertMartyn7/status/1356631401148342272/photo/1


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Feb 2021)

Solid panel.  This will be a good event.


----------

